# Can My GT220 1 GB ddr2 use Directx 11?



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

Directx 11 is the version im using, but my GT220 is running on a old 186.37 driver, since the card is apparently faulty i cannot update to a updated version.

should i uninstall Directx 11 and go to directx 10


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GT220 does not support DX11, from Nvidia only the 400 series does.
As far as I know you can't uninstall DX11 but it should not matter as all the newer versions contain the code from previous versions and will only run the supported features.


----------

